# earthwalker40



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

ive been watching earthwalker videos and they are great....i live in fairborn and was wondering if you were on here.....iud like to meet up with you sometime if possible and check out a few things around hear if you had the time or inclination..i think today i found some chaga,but it was on an oak tree..im new to this and could use some help.


----------



## bigoldtrees (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey hungry it's earthwalker. Been wanting to meet up with some fellow shroomers. Ain't been spending alot of time in the woods this year, been really busy, but plan to get out more. Here's a email you can contact me at [wittysmittyshroomwriter @gmail.com].


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks earthwalker i sent you an email..just let me know when you can get out...


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Hey Dave love your videos on youtube. I have used them to help me hunt thanks! I am in Geauga county this is my first year hunting mushrooms. Found a good amount of morels now I am finding chants. Thanks and keep up the videos.


----------



## bulldog1149 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dave

Can I get your email to bounce a few specimens off you this season?

My text is 3305755573


----------

